

Ask HN: How do I submit HN spam reports? - porker

Not found an entry in the FAQ. E.g. found a user spamming, how do I flag them for blocking&#x2F;removal?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7443900
======
valarauca1

         | link | parent | flag
    

click flag. It flags comment for moderation.

~~~
porker
Thanks - only visible when you view the individual comment, not the whole
thread.

